# Canon 60D video questions



## tenninethousand (Dec 27, 2010)

Hello, I just purchased the Canon EOS 60D (mainly for HD video purposes) and I have a few questions. Whenever I upload a video to my computer that I have taken, it looks grainy and the quality of the video looks worse than  I have seen in others test videos on youtube. I believe I have the settings on 1080p video - are there any other settings I should be changing? I can post up a video for an example if needed.

Btw, I use the 18-135m.
Thanks.


----------



## Mike_E (Dec 27, 2010)

Hi and welcome to the forum.  You would probably have better luck getting your question answered in the beginner's section up the dial a bit.

This is for the 'old style ' film- the kind you have to develop, not motion pictures.


----------

